
The Truth About Immigration - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/free-thoughts/truth-about-immigration
======
observation
Libertarianism.org (and most political received wisdom) doesn't know about
Moravec's Paradox and its implications.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moravec%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moravec%27s_paradox)

Everything they said was invalid. Premise wrong, nothing else follows.

Not a slight on them of course, very few people, especially in policy, seem to
be aware of this law in Comp Sci.

Moravec's Paradox is similar to Moore's Law. It implies that near all
information centric work shall be automated before blue collar labour.

This is similar to inflation, a creeping thing.

It means that the majority of the (working) population will be blue collar
workers.

The Industrial Revolution has already long automated the straight forward blue
collar labours, brute physical effort.

The Information Revolution is going to automate the majority of the middle
class because most of their jobs are concerned with information.

The future is likely to look a lot like the distant past. I know Tyler Cowen
agrees with me.

Moravec's Paradox is the 21st century's 'Economic Calculation Problem'. It's
not going away, it is reliable.

